# Took less than 2 months for check engine to come on



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

amped, Private Message our Chevy Customer Care account here with your VIN, contact info, and dealership. Sounds to me like you have a dealership that won't work on a car without mothership GM looking over their shoulder.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

amped24 said:


> Complete loss of power so I take it into service and all they do is clear the error without diagnosing or attempting to fix the situation. Still no turbo/power, check engine light comes back on drive back to dealer. They then try to claim they have no loaner vehicles to give me. End up having to make a scene for them to give me a barebones cruze as a loaner vehicle. Super disappointed with both chevy and the dealership so far.


Hi Amped24, 

What Obermd said . I would be more than happy to look into this further for you, and reach out to the dealership on your behalf. I look forward to assisting you further. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What year make and model cruzen do you have ?
What is this Dealers name and location ?

This sure is a Bummer and on a holiday week end Double bummer ..
We will get to work with setting you up properly with allof your concerns as soon as we can get the phone # of this dealer and call of the members to chime in on your behalf .. 
OB you can have the honor of instilling fear in these peoples head that we are over 20.000 strong and we do not take kindly to this type of behaviour from a dealer for GM's cruzen


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Good luck. Bad dealers can unfortunately make the ownership experience unpleasant when an issue needs to be addressed. What was the code that was thrown?


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

diesel said:


> Good luck. Bad dealers can unfortunately make the ownership experience unpleasant when an issue needs to be addressed. What was the code that was thrown?


Unfortunately, they didn't tell me the exact code number it had to do with my turbo/engine though according to onstar diagnostics.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

amped24 said:


> Unfortunately, they didn't tell me the exact code number it had to do with my turbo/engine though according to onstar diagnostics.


Well, hopefully they fix it the second time around. Please let us know what it on your repair order when you get it back.


----------



## amped24 (May 31, 2015)

diesel said:


> Well, hopefully they fix it the second time around. Please let us know what it on your repair order when you get it back.


Dealership called today and claimed it was a vacuum leak.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Well hopefully that's all it was and it'll be back to form in no time.


----------

